# First pistol coyote



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

357 new model black hawk, just bought the gun last week and glad to say i broke it in already. I called this one in just west of los lunas in some Blm land. I am tdy at kirtland AFB, just wanted to see what dogs they had running around. This stand i used my spit fire jack rabbit distress, 5 min he showed up turned off caller and squeaked him in to about 20 yards. Called in a big male earlier that day , was gonna let my friend shoot it, but as my luck would have it a truck with an exhaust job came screaming by and scared it away when we had him coming in. oh well good luck guys thanks for looking


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done singlesix, that's one hell of a way to take a coyote!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job SS, What bullet were you shooting ?


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Nice job SS, What bullet were you shooting ?


 It was a factory rem 125gr hollow point. I have just gotten my reloading dies in the mail back home. Right now i have a pound of H110 and hornady 158 HP bullets. gonna see how they do when i get a chance to load them.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Excellent job calling in to pistol range not to mention staying concealed to stay unseen. A well deserved congratulations!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The 158's will do fine, I would use them for larger game or the two legged intruder type of predator. H110 is my powder of choice in the .357 and the 125gr bullets are an excellent choice for coyote sized game. They have a flatter trajectory and will definitly put a smack on a coyote to 100 yds.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Excellent job calling in to pistol range not to mention staying concealed to stay unseen. A well deserved congratulations!


THANK YOU ... I had a newbie out thier with me too, so i had to hide him and myself. I think he is hooked now that he knows how it goes.

Youngdon i bought the 158s just for an all around carry in the jungle gun. your right though that 125gr dropped that dog like a sack of potatoes. That rugers an awsome gun glad i got it.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

You're the first guy I've ever seen shoot one with a pistol! Way to go! How close did you have to let him get to nail him?
?


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh sorry, I just saw that you said you got him into 20 yards. Too close for me. I would have missed with my rifle!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You can't beat Ruger quality in wheel guns IMO. I own a few and have never had a problem with any of them, even after many thousand rounds.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

coyotejon said:


> You're the first guy I've ever seen shoot one with a pistol! Way to go! How close did you have to let him get to nail him?
> ?


Thanks coyotejon, the muzzle loader is up next. Iv got a friend that tried taking one with the bow, i was not thier but he told me it ran off with a blood trail and he never found it. He has just started calling so hes got some trial and error coming.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I want to try to get one with the bow next season too. Small kill zone for an arrow but I know it can be done. I am one of the only guys I know who will readily admit that I will risk screwing up a deer hunt to take a shot at a coyote! Any of you guys that know your way around pistols should take a look at a thread I am going to post about pistols in the trapping forum. I would just post it here but I don't want to jack your thread! Again, great shot singlesix!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the shoot, have a ruger myself in 357 but we can't use them for hunting. OH WELL!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Quite an accomplishment brother! Congrats on the job well done!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome job !! That is one heck of a hard thing to do calling em in that close for a shot.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice!!! Open sights and all! Here's a link to Hornady's FTX handgun reloading data (LeveRevolution) for the 357 Mag. Those bullets would do a number!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ebbs, Welcome to the forum !!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Ebbs, Welcome to the forum !!


Har-Har funny man, Don!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry I was coming back to delete it here as I see you posted in the members cabin forum.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Nice!!! Open sights and all! Here's a link to Hornady's FTX handgun reloading data (LeveRevolution) for the 357 Mag. Those bullets would do a number!


Thanks , they gonna want some money for those things, iv already got 300 hornady 158 xtp's , that should do er!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

hassell said:


> Congrats. on the shoot, have a ruger myself in 357 but we can't use them for hunting. OH WELL!!


Thanks , you cannot hunt coyotes with 357? what are you guys limited to using?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Ebbs, Welcome to the forum !!


HAHAHA! Love it!!!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Awesome job !! That is one heck of a hard thing to do calling em in that close for a shot.


Thanks bones, i hate to admit this but i have missed more than a few as close or closer with a rifle. I would say 80% of the coyotes i call in could be taken with a pistol ( 50 yrds or less). Some times i get just a little to excited and jerk a shot or too:glutton:


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Quite an accomplishment brother! Congrats on the job well done!


thank you chris


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats SS on your score. Still havent been able to do the same yet.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

singlesix said:


> Thanks , you cannot hunt coyotes with 357? what are you guys limited to using?


 Rocks and rifles, sometimes I think the rocks are more accurate!!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

hassell said:


> Rocks and rifles, sometimes I think the rocks are more accurate!!


This is what i found out about where you live "Most handguns with a barrel shorter than 105mm (4.14inches) and/or in caliber .25 or .32 are prohibited in Canada and are illegal to posses in Candada. http://panda.com/canadaguns/

I feel a little sorry for my brothers up north


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

singlesix said:


> This is what i found out about where you live "Most handguns with a barrel shorter than 105mm (4.14inches) and/or in caliber .25 or .32 are prohibited in Canada and are illegal to posses in Candada. http://panda.com/canadaguns/
> 
> I feel a little sorry for my brothers up north


 Mmm..Maybe they dont want a hunter going out hunting whatever with his rifle, and carrying a pistol as backup for close encounters of the bear kind to lodge a puny round in him and piss the bear off--to not only kill the hunter but now others because he's really hurting and pissed. Just a thought guys lol, nothing scientific or factual!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Mmm..Maybe they dont want a hunter going out hunting whatever with his rifle, and carrying a pistol as backup for close encounters of the bear kind to lodge a puny round in him and piss the bear off--to not only kill the hunter but now others because he's really hurting and pissed. Just a thought guys lol, nothing scientific or factual!


 It would be nice to be able to carry an extra firearm!!

Friendly reminder to those to keep some of the language toned down as we have young people reading also. Thanks.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Congrads on the KILL with a six gun too!!!!!!!! Way to Shoot'em Dead--------sb*


----------

